# NDIS WiFi Driver doesn't work



## Sinned (Jan 8, 2014)

Hello everyone,

I'm pretty new to FreeBSD, though I have some experience with other Unix-like systems. FreeBSD is installed on my laptop, running only KDE4.

Now I would like to make use of WLAN, so I started reading about ways to install a driver. I came at the following page: https://www.dan.me.uk/blog/2010/01/25/ndis-wifi-drivers-in-freebsd-project-evil/. I followed all instructions exactly (as a matter of fact I've got the same network card as in the tutorial).

My rtl8192se_sys.ko got created without errors, and I moved it to /boot/modules. After this I called `kldload rtl8192se_sys` to let the kernel load the module. The problem is: this kldload command should give an output similar to:

```
ndis0: <Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC> port 0×3000-0x30ff mem 0xfa000000-0xfa003fff irq 17 at device 0.0 on pci3
ndis0: [ITHREAD]
ndis0: NDIS API version: 5.1
```
Unfortunately mine doesn't output anything at all, it just returns (without errors). And if I call it again, it says it's already loaded.

There doesn't exist a network interface called ndis0 either. (only re0 (cable) and lo0 (loopback)).

I've absolutely no idea what to do, and I hope someone could help me out.

Thanks in advance,
Sinned


----------



## trh411 (Jan 9, 2014)

On what architecture are you running? Per the ndis(4), the driver only works on 32-bit systems, i.e. i386. No amd64.


----------



## blackhaz (Jan 9, 2014)

I've used NDIS on amd64. I think it limits you to 32-bit drivers but you can run it on a 64-bit OS.


----------



## trh411 (Jan 9, 2014)

blackhaz said:
			
		

> I've used NDIS on amd64. I think it limits you to 32-bit drivers but you can run it on a 64-bit OS.


Thanks for the correction @blackhaz. I have updated my "knowledge base" accordingly.


----------

